# Shetland Buzz from Kent



## Cuffey (15 November 2010)

'Buzz'
Crime Ref: 03/1277


Breed SHETLAND 

Gender Stallion 

Description / Comments He may not be a stallion anymore. He has no white markings. microchip number 958000000415715 

Colour Bay and none 

Height 36 HH 

Age 8 

Stolen from Hockley Farm painters forstal Faversham 

Date of Theft 01-11-2010 

Region Kent Horsewatch


----------



## Dovorian (17 November 2010)

How can I contact the owners please - had a call frm somebody looking for livery - virtually the same pony description - and location was mentioned. All very odd!


----------



## Cuffey (17 November 2010)

Dovorian said:



			How can I contact the owners please - had a call frm somebody looking for livery - virtually the same pony description - and location was mentioned. All very odd!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry dont have that info--I just posted Horsewatch message

East Kent Horsewatch page mentions Faversham more than once--like you say--ODD

You may have to just speak to Police--say you are puzzled and ask for owners to contact you--I doubt Police can give you owners contact info and I havent found pony advertised elsewhere--yet.


----------



## MHOL (21 November 2010)

Dovorian said:



			How can I contact the owners please - had a call frm somebody looking for livery - virtually the same pony description - and location was mentioned. All very odd!
		
Click to expand...

Please email or pm me, we are dealing with this case, thanks

Missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com


----------



## MHOL (22 November 2010)




----------



## Tinseltoes (22 November 2010)

Hope you find him soon.


----------



## MHOL (23 November 2010)

Fantastic news, Buzz has been found, someone has answered a local news story and contacted his owner, really happy that they can be reunited! Thank you to everyone who helped


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 November 2010)

Wonderful news, well done everyone involved.


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 November 2010)

Brilliant news.So glad to hear hes going back home.


----------



## Cuffey (23 November 2010)

Excellent news very pleased


----------



## East Kent Horsewatch (24 November 2010)

Fantastic news! Will post an update on Facebook


----------

